# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  To AWMN στην dte 2007

## NetTraptor

[attachment=1:b73e7]dte_468x60.jpg[/attachment:b73e7]

Για άλλη μια χρονιά το *AWMN* συμμετέχει στην έκθεση ψηφιακής τεχνολογίας *dte*.

Σας περιμένουμε κάθε μέρα από τις *8-11 Νοέμβριου* στο *περίπτερο Α7* για να γνωρίσετε από κοντά τον κόσμο του AWMN, να πληροφορηθείτε για της εξελίξεις και τα νέα του δικτύου μας. Είναι μια μοναδική ευκαιρία για κάποιον να μπορέσει να έρθει κοντά σε ένα μεγάλο αριθμό ατόμων του AWMN και να γνωρίσει τα πρόσωπα πίσω από το πολυσυζητημένο ανοιχτό-ελεύθερο ασύρματο δίκτυο Αθηνών

Οι ώρες λειτουργίας είναι *11:00-21:00*

[attachment=0:b73e7]expoathens-parkingmap.jpg[/attachment:b73e7]

----------

